# My turtle man



## HannahJo93 (May 14, 2020)

I recently posted in my journal about my turtle, so figured I'd start a little thread to introduce him! He is a red eared slider and I've had him for a year or so now. He's about 4 inches and has an outdoor pond + an indoor tank (that we only use for colder weather). Originally got him at a flea market in Texas- he was sooo tiny! My son just had to have him so we brought him back to Iowa with us. At first, we didn't know much about turtle keeping but we did our research and met some great people who have given us tons of information. My family thinks it's a he but I think it's a she! My son has named it Mikey, buuuttt I call it Mrs.Nezbit (which my son does NOT approve of ).
Either way, it's a very friendly little stinker! He loves snacks and wandering around the back yard. He will come up to the side of the pond and wave his little arms at you to pick him up when he wants to come out! He's growing fast and has recently started eating live foods. We buy him feeder fish every so often so he has some fresh snacking- but he also enjoys worms, flys, blueberries, carrots and peas.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Mrs.Nezbit is awesome! I love turtles. My mom had a few box tortoises when I was growing up and they were great fun. She? Looks very healthy and happy 💜


----------



## HannahJo93 (May 14, 2020)

@X skully X Thanks! This is my first go about with turtles, I probably never would have gotten one from my own desire, but I have fallen for this little one! It's fun to interact and watch him. I hope someday in the future, when he's big, we can build him a big pond and outdoor enclosure so he can wander around on his own! I've seen some awsome backyard set ups!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

That will be amazing! It’s always fun planning future projects. A big outdoor pond is also on my bucket list 😁


----------

